# Betta losing color...



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

mainly around the head and dorsal area. I just got her a week ago, and I can't say whether she had this in the tub...but I do know my last female started this before she died :-(

This fish is in a different tank, a 5 gallon corner eclipse all by herself, with a few live plants. Temp is 79-80 (using the smallest tetra heater). The tank was previously home to some platies that I since rehomed. Ammonia was at .25, kinda low, but given her color, I did a 2 gallon PWC.

Any idea what this could be? I have a male betta at work that seems to be ok. Maybe I just have bad luck with the ladies :roll:

pics:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, and I can't see anything wrong with the way she swims...she prefers hanging out near the top of the tank, but swims to the gravel now and then as well. She's also eating, a few bio-gold pellets a day.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

In my opinion, ammonia should be at 0pp, no matter what.

But she looks like she has stress stripes, so there might be something wrong. But if you just got her recently, she might still be settling in. I know one of my girls took a while to settle in ): 

Other than that, her behavior sounds relatively normal. My girls like to hang around the surface whenever they see me since they think they're getting food xD

I kinda wish the first picture was more clear though... she looks bloated but I'm not 100% sure. Is it possible for you to try and get another picture of better quality?


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

here is another picture...I had to take a dozen just to get this, she seemed to want to swim into the camera...not shy, this one.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

My freckles looks alot like her, and she changes colors so often its insane, some times shes transparent, some times shes bright royal blue, some times shes got crazy breeding stripes, some times shes half grey half blue, or all grey some times brown head.... its crazy. Shes such an insane lil girl. looks like your girl is full of eggs!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*grayson*

*i have a halfmoon grayson, when i bought him he was gray body then maroon and then gray and then white, gorgeous. here he is when i got him.*








*now hes black and white, he ok though cause he just spawned with my female betsy. i dont know what happens when they loose there color.:roll:*


----------

